# boot failure with 2.6.30 [solved]

## dirtbag

hey folks, Ive been running 2.6.28 tuxonice image and recently upgraded to 2.6.30 tuxonice

with genkernel. I modified my grub config accordingly..

and when I boot the new image, it complains that it cant boot /dev/sda3 anymore

something funky change in .30 with regards to sata drives?

heres my grub entries for the 2 kernels

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Linux 2.6.30-tunxonice

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-tuxonice-r4 root=/dev/sda3 noapic pci=routeirq resume=swap:/dev/sda2

title  Linux 2.6.28-tunxonice-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-tuxonice-r3 root=/dev/sda3 noapic pci=routeirq resume=swap:/dev/sda2

badman grub # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xfacbfacb

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           7       56196   83  Linux                          <-boot partition

/dev/sda2               8         130      987997+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             131       19457   155244127+  83  Linux                    <- / partition

badman # 

-dbLast edited by dirtbag on Sun Aug 02, 2009 1:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

can you dump your kernel .config onto pastebin.ca, and paste the following into this thread?

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

lspci -n

cat /etc/fstab

```

----------

## dirtbag

thanks for looking..

my kernel config is at http://monsterjam.org/test/

jason@badman ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 107

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2109.394

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                    pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dno                                   wext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch

bogomips        : 4218.78

clflush size    : 64

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 107

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2109.394

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                    pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dno                                   wext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch

bogomips        : 4219.24

clflush size    : 64

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps

jason@badman 

jason@badman ~ $ sudo /usr/sbin/lspci -n

Password: 

00:00.0 0500: 10de:03ea (rev a1)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:03e0 (rev a2)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:03eb (rev a2)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:03f5 (rev a2)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:03f1 (rev a2)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:03f2 (rev a2)

00:04.0 0604: 10de:03f3 (rev a1)

00:05.0 0403: 10de:03f0 (rev a2)

00:06.0 0101: 10de:03ec (rev a2)

00:07.0 0680: 10de:03ef (rev a2)

00:08.0 0101: 10de:03f6 (rev a2)

00:09.0 0604: 10de:03e8 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:03e9 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:03e9 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 0300: 10de:03d0 (rev a2)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:06.0 0c00: 104c:8020

jason@badman ~ $ 

jason@badman ~ $  cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           size=128M               0 0 

jason@badman ~ $

----------

## cach0rr0

try this one

http://whitehathouston.com/cleantux

amd74xx is omitted from that, as a test. 

config is for 2.6.30-tuxonice-r4

----------

## cach0rr0

wait wait wait...you're using x86 and not amd64? 

Is there any particular reason for that? Just curious - I configured that kernel for an x64 system, which, yours appears to be capable.

----------

## dirtbag

im using AMD athlon I thought.. 

Processor family is checked on 

Athlon/Duron/K7

yes, im running a 32bit kernel if thats what youre asking..

anyway. tried again and wrote down the error messages this time.

TuxOnIce: Cant translate "/dev/sda2" into a device id yet.

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block (0,0)

seems to me that some driver for the disk is missing.

-db

----------

## wildhorse

Perhaps your former /dev/sda is now /dev/sdc, /dev/hda, /dev/hdb or something else?

----------

## krinn

 *dirtbag wrote:*   

> it complains that it cant boot /dev/sda3

 

they're many reasons to fail, and many errors messages that gives you clue of what happen.

you better output the error message instead of letting us guess what could be the cause.

----------

## dirtbag

man, yall want me to make this easy for ya?  :Wink: 

ok, I also see.. 

md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

md:  If you don't boot off raid, use raid=noautodetect

I dont use raid, so not sure if this is knocking off finding my hard drive soon enough.. *shrug*

I also see..

please append correct root= boot option: here are available partitions:

0300          hda:               ide-cdrom

0340          hdb:               ide-cdrom

which is right, my cdrom and dvd writer..

I cant find any more useful info before that, it just scrolls off the top of the screen and I cant see it.

-db

----------

## dirtbag

aha! I knew it...  

CONFIG_SATA_NV was not compiled it.. (it was set to be a module)

so I compiled it into the kernel and now it boots fine..

sorry for the wild goose chase..  I kinda figgered it was something like that..

dunno why they have to shuffle disk drivers around on me between kernel revisions.

-db

----------

## cach0rr0

 *dirtbag wrote:*   

> im using AMD athlon I thought.. 
> 
> 

 

Check your /proc/cpuinfo

Maybe I'm just losing my mind - if you see my old posts, this is a distinct possibility - but Athlon 64 X2, is this not a 64bit processor? 

If so...hrmm. You can get 32bit stuff to work just fine, but you're not taking full advantage of your processor.

EDIT: yep, 'tis a 64bit proc

This look like yours?  :Smile: 

http://products.amd.com/en-na/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=60

course, if youve already done your entire build, and started tweaking things...be a big pain in the arse to change from 32bit to 64. You'd have to update the kernel, update all your packages, your profile. 

May or may not be worth it to you.

----------

